# M&P thumb safety?



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a M&Pc with the ambi thumb safety, My question is , can this be removed to be able to puy on a set of Crimson Trace Lasergrips?Has anyone ever done that and will it void my warranty?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have a M&P but I put Crimson Trace Laser grips on my Kimber.










If you'll notice the right side safety.

It was bobbed (shortened by my gunsmith).

He charged my $25 and did it while I waited.

You should ask a gunsmith or CT or S&W if that can be done for you on your M&P.

By the way everything works fine .

Your gonna love the Crimson trace Grips.:smt033

:smt1099


----------

